# Had to pull all my traps this morning



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon. I deal with IBS, similar but different. Some times it really sucks.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Not feeling alot of pain right now, but for what it's worth, after a nasty episode of puking blood a couple of months ago, went in with what they thought was * just* a bleeding ulcer. I've got stomach cancer.

Think they caught it soon enough, won't know 'til surgery. They won't be going in there fast enough for me. 

I might make the opener, but that will probably conclude my season(s).

Good Luck


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

well just a quick update.. i am in the hospital with an absect in my large intestine. thats the problem.. they are still trying to figure out what to do next. so far its ice chips and nothing else to eat or drink.. :sad: this blows..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Get a hot glue gun and seal that up. Then go set some traps.

Get well soon Wiggy


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Get a hot glue gun and seal that up. Then go set some traps.


LMAO ... sorry Al, but the glue gun was too funny.

Hope things start to go a little better. If you need anything holler.


----------

